# working for cash



## RYANINMICHIGAN (Dec 9, 2005)

bill r said:


> I wish I had the cahoneys to do that


i am older and wiser now. actually it was not the safest idea. this guy was of the crowd most people do not do things like this to. I just happened to know some poeple and they advised him to do anything about it would turn into a issue bigger them him if you know what i mean. I was not wise in my youth and fear someday it will come back and be more then I can bear...


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Cash here usually meant 'dopers' and get it in the bank before the FBI/DEA got wind of it otherwise it could be confiscated. The same often deal in counterfeit money. Some are easy to spot, some are pretty good. Your bank will catch most.

Check out 'Super Money' being printed by the N Korean's, it keeps the Treasury Dept. on their toes.


----------



## ACTRenovator (Jan 1, 2007)

Gosh your lucky I ain't working for the Tax Department!

Teetor;;;;; by banging your head against the wall i think you'll lose 150,000 brain cells.

(250) Boogga


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

I had forgotten something from my younger days.
A lady would get me to do projects. Moving walls, adding adeck.patio doors, small additions, etc, Cash every time. 
But, I had 1 rule I had to obey!:whistling I could only work while hubby was out of town. 

On aday he was at work, she'd have me over to get the scope of what she wanted. I'd figure it up, she'd call when he left town for a few weeks. I suppose he'd get home, look around, say wow. She'd say it just went to show how long he'd been gone! Everything is just like it was when you left.:clap: :clap: 


One day I was redoing an office area and see framed newspaper articles of how this IRS investigator was making all these busts on people like me! It's HUBBY!!!!!!!! 

I asked about it. She said I was tooo small for him and she wouldn't tell anyway! I only did 2 more jobs for her before I moved on. Kinda nerve racking though!!


----------



## bill r (Feb 19, 2007)

'bad boys' are sexy. What a story! Can you imagine being married to a tx guy?


----------



## Bradracer18 (Dec 14, 2005)

Just a thought.....and might have been mentioned above. But like in the possibility of a law suite or something of that nature, wouldn't you have to have a receipt or something to prove how much you were paid?


----------



## Brickie (Jun 15, 2006)

concretemasonry said:


> The only good thing about cash is that it is instant and positive and no need for checks to clear or give a client an opportunity to play games.
> 
> The bad thing is that you could unknowingly be laundering money.


Not only do the Illegals around here take jobs, they also take cash. Definitely not a level playing field.


----------



## ACTRenovator (Jan 1, 2007)

Taking cash is ok, You can still bank it!


----------

